# TTOC Logo



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm trying to get hold of a Hi Res Jpeg file of the TTOC logo to add to a photo mug I'm ordering from the official HMC photos.

Can anyone help?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Surely someone can help........ :? :? :?

or at least point me in the right direction :? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I created the new & improved logo for the TTOC, so if you want a hi-res image, let me have your email address and ill convert it to .jpg and send one over (providing nuTTs doesn't mind?). 

Cheers


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Give it 24 hours (for those who don't access the forum during the day) and you may get some help.

To be honest I'm not sure what the score is with the logo and whether the Owners Club make it freely available or not.

I'll move this to the TTOC forum where the committee members (those most likely to have such a thing) will have more chance of seeing it.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Chris, is this for the 4x4 photo guys? If so I can let them have a copy direct incase anyone else wants to add the logo too


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I wouldn't mind a TTOC flag to add to my siggy if anyone can help


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

clived said:


> Chris, is this for the 4x4 photo guys? If so I can let them have a copy direct incase anyone else wants to add the logo too


Yes it is for 4x4

I'm thinking of ordering a photo mug to remind me of a great day while I'm having a cup of tea 

They can put a photo on one side and then a logo & text on the other side. I was thinking of the group shot and then the TTOC logo and the date on the other.

If you could send it Clive that would save me doing it and then I'll just confirm my order once 4x4 have recieved it. Can you let me know if and when you've sent it and then I'll give them a call.

Cheers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> I wouldn't mind a TTOC flag to add to my siggy if anyone can help


Andy - check your gmail account mate :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Chris - done


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

clived said:


> Chris - done


Thanks Clive

I'll give 4x4 a call and then look forward to a nice cup of tea :wink: :wink:


----------

